# DIY Black Wheels with a twist (pics)



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I painted my wheels last weekend and added a red pinstripe. They turned out pretty good for a garage 30$ job I did myself. let me know what you think. I kind of did the red stripe to pay homage to the old school redline tires. PEACE!


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

As soon as it will let me I will post the finished pics


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice wheel mask, do you still live in Columbus or did you move to Vegas? :lol:

Post up those finished pics.


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice, I'm looking at doing the plasti dip for my wheels. Good idea with the playing cards.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Im still trying to upload the rest. Its not letting me for some reason....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Open up a Photobucket account and then you can insert full pictures directly


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Finally I had to compress them, but here they are....


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

some more pics


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks sharp!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I like what you tried to do. I don't like the color combo.


----------



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> I like what you tried to do. I don't like the color combo.


:agree

no redstripe > red stripe

otherwise, good job. is this all plastidip or did you use any other products?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I like the red line.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I did the red stripe for three reasons:
1. everybody has black wheels now I wanted mine to be different.

2. everything that has an edge to the original design like (R/T, SRT, SS, T, 442 etc.) is a red badge accent to the car.

3. because it pays homage to the old muscle cars with the redline tires. I tried to find redline tires, but couldn't find some that looked good on the new GTOs.

It cost me a whole $30 dollars to make them look like that so if I get tired of it its not a whole lot lost lol


----------



## MYBluGTO (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks good! I have been wanting to do mine as well.


----------

